# Suicide Silence/ Chelsea Grin amp settings?



## aikupu (May 2, 2013)

How much I have to tweak bass/mid/treble/presence to get a SS or CG sound from a Mesa Boogie Triple Rectifier or a MB Road King?


----------



## 7stringDemon (May 2, 2013)

Suicide Silence used a few FX pedals that changed the tone drastically and Chelsea Grin has been using 6505's since day 1. 

So see if you can find out what pedals SS uses.


----------



## Sephael (May 2, 2013)

garza runs a TS, whammy, zak wah, boss reverb, boss delay. So the tweaking all the knobs you want won't get his should from just the amp.

Chelsea uses axe fx ran through 6505 or engl power section, you could always ask the band on this one: Sevenstring.org - View Profile: Varkatzas


----------



## aikupu (May 2, 2013)

Found that SS uses Ibanez Tube Screamer. This shouldn't be hard to find?


----------



## silent suicide (May 3, 2013)

Suicide Silence - Chris Garza Guitar Rig Gear and Equipment
And Suicide Silence - Mark Heylmun Guitar Rig Gear and Equipment

Not sure on how updated it is..
Hope it helps


----------



## DeadWeight (May 5, 2013)

Have a geez at this thread
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/gear-equipment/196492-chelsea-grin-guitar-bass-rig-axe-fx-more.html


----------

